# ACCREDITED Tree Care Co. seeking career minded professionals (Warren, MI)



## Camelot (Sep 3, 2015)

Tree Climbers/Groundsmen/ Plant Health Care Technician/Manager/Foreman

Growing TCIA accredited year-round commercial/residential tree Care Company since 1989 is currently interviewing for reliable, hardworking and career-seeking individuals to join our strong team of BCMA and certified arborists.

Our company's emphasis is on safety(CTSP on staff), workmanship, customer service & attention to detail.

Candidates must be in good physical condition, be safety conscious, work in all weather conditions, have a desire for knowledge and growth, and work well with others and the public.

We are currently seeking:

Field Manager/Controller
Climbers
Crew leaders
Grounds men
Plant health care technicians (3B)
Light Duty Mechanic/General Laborer
Those interested in starting a new career in the green industry

We offer very good wages & benefits, training, safety, job security, an opportunity for advancement and a great working environment.

Must pass background check, drug test, own transportation and have a valid driver's license. Arborist certification and CDL preferred (CDL must be obtained within probationary period).

Come start a new career with us!


----------



## Jason Moore (Nov 11, 2018)

My name Jason Moore 13 yes exp class a CDL CPR certification. If interested contact me 8145539920


----------



## Murville Alleman (Dec 10, 2018)

Camelot said:


> Tree Climbers/Groundsmen/ Plant Health Care Technician/Manager/Foreman
> 
> Growing TCIA accredited year-round commercial/residential tree Care Company since 1989 is currently interviewing for reliable, hardworking and career-seeking individuals to join our strong team of BCMA and certified arborists.
> 
> ...


Where are you located? I have trained students wanting work in Fla, Utah, Pa. etc.


----------



## krustysurfer (Jan 2, 2019)

Holland Michigan 49423 here. in process of outfitting myself. lots of work out here. Eager to learn everything i can so i can teach the young ones a honest days work. in good shape non smoker non drinker(since 83) clean DL (newly minted53 years young)
i don't have to work. i could retire if i wanted to, were jack of all trades construction... Sharing Knowledge and wisdom with future generations is key! 
I want to Work! 
This line of work keeps me young! looking for another 67 years of life if the good lord wills it so. not looking to get wealthy from this everyone has to eat however i dont do greediness or like greedy people - 12- 16 hour work days in summer are a given  PM me if your interested in talking. 
food for thought (my profile pic is Me in lake Michigan heavy surf ...we live for this kind of life  ) blessings and aloha td


----------

